# ***SMF Premier Membership***



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

Guys,

I've been posting on SMF since December 2009 and _*NEVER*_ been hounded by Jeff and/or any SMF Members for money or membership. SMF has been an awesome source of both information and friendship for me.

I signed up today, and for me, it's been well worth the $15 annual fee!!!!

If you're not currently a "Premier Member" and feel you've received your $15 worth, you may want to think about signing up.

Here's The Premier Membership Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

"Nothing In Life Is Really Free, Somebody Has To Pay For It!"



Todd Johnson


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been around since 06/21/ 2007, and I can vouch for what you say. There is the option of just paying for one year, which is pretty simple and straight forward. It's all good my friend.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

I found this site in March of this year, and I've already learned a great deal, but hey I was just born to the smoking world, I gotta long way to go, but I'm also a premier member, and urge others to do so, too help keep this great site up and running. I also have bought Jeffs rub and sauce recipe, haven't made the sauce yet, but I will, but the rub is IMO, better than anything I can find in the stores up here, plus I can tweak it to suit my taste.

Thanks Jeff and others alike for starting, and maintaining this website


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

I am wanting go join too, but I only see pay pal, I dont use them.  Is there another way to pay??


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 1, 2010)

RdKnB

I bet if you PM Jeff, he'll get an address to send a check to.


Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

This place has been a real joy and as far as learning stuff about smoking and other food this place is the bomb. It's worth every penny of the membership too. Now I feel like I could spend 10 times that amount and not get a quater of the stuff you get from here. Heck I got stuff from Italy form another member for almost free. Where else can that happen. You get knowlegde from all over the world here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to Jeff Thanks Man


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 1, 2010)

I mentioned in an earlier thread many of the same things as seen above.  Think of it this way - if you went out to a bar or restaurant for just 1 evening/meal...what would you expect to pay?   That is for just 1 time!!!

I think it would be hard to argue that you are getting less than $15 worth of information from this site over a short period of time not to mention in a year.  Recipes, techniques, mods, recommendations, friends, and the list goes on and on.  Consider the premier membership, that's all we are saying.  If you are able, then do it...if not, continue to enjoy all that this site has to offer and contribute in words to others.

John


----------



## mudduck (Apr 1, 2010)

it has help me to do thinks i did not think i could do
like cure and smoke bacon
better pull pork
brisket and that is just a touch of thinks
thanks SMF


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

BUMP-N-It Up!

TJ


----------



## daddyzaring (May 17, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, is there any difference between a regular membership, and SMF Premier Membership?


----------



## jirodriguez (May 17, 2010)

No differance (as of yet), other than you are helping to support the site. I finally remembered to change to a premier recently myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I read something in the description of the up and coming changes on the new site, that there might be something special for premier members. Don't quote me on that though... lol.


----------



## 5lakes (May 17, 2010)

At the bottom of the active threads pages is a table that describes the perks for premier membership. I've received far more than $15 worth of information and help from many people on this site. When I read the post about the upgrade coming up, I figured that since I use the site so much, get so much out of it and seriously enjoy it, that I better get my act together and help support it. I'll "fight my way" through the upgrade, 'cause I'm sure it's gonna be worth it.


----------



## meateater (May 17, 2010)

I think the new site coming will be worth supporting this site. I haven't seen it yet but am anxious.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread, I have certainly received $15 worth of info. Hell, if nothing else I've gotten that much in CRAP from Bear and meateater, and Beer-B-Q, and Scarbelly, and Johnny, and that aggravatin' Todd Johnson among others. Come to think of it, you guys should be paying for my membership!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2010)

my $.01 is in the mail!

TJ


----------



## nwdave (Nov 2, 2010)

Heck, I'll kick in a nickle just to sit on the sidelines and watch........Better then daytime soaps


----------



## meateater (Nov 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I have certainly received $15 worth of info. Hell, if nothing else I've gotten that much in CRAP from Bear and meateater, and Beer-B-Q, and Scarbelly, and Johnny, and that aggravatin' Todd Johnson among others. Come to think of it, you guys should be paying for my membership!!




 I'm glad to be on your hit list.


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I have certainly received $15 worth of info. Hell, if nothing else I've gotten that much in CRAP from Bear and meateater, and Beer-B-Q, and Scarbelly, and Johnny, and that aggravatin' Todd Johnson among others. Come to think of it, you guys should be paying for my membership!!


"What doesn't kill ya makes you stronger......" or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... or was it "What doesn't kill ya makes you psychotic?".... heh-heh


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm glad I found this thread, I have certainly received $15 worth of info. Hell, if nothing else I've gotten that much in CRAP from Bear and meateater, and Beer-B-Q, and Scarbelly, and Johnny, and that aggravatin' Todd Johnson among others. Come to think of it, you guys should be paying for my membership!!




 We are here to help in any way we can


----------



## tom37 (Nov 2, 2010)

About the membership!!

Do I have to remember when its time to renew or will I get a friendly reminder? I hope its a reminder, sometimes I forget to eat let alone remember to renew my account.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> About the membership!!
> 
> Do I have to remember when its time to renew or will I get a friendly reminder? I hope its a reminder, sometimes I forget to eat let alone remember to renew my account.


Experience I have had in the past you do not have to worry about it, if you use a credit card or Pay Pal with a credit card it is automatically deducted annually.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> About the membership!!
> 
> *Do I have to remember when its time to renew or will I get a friendly reminder?* I hope its a reminder, sometimes I forget to eat let alone remember to renew my account.





MossyMO said:


> *Experience I have had in the past you do not have to worry about it, if you use a credit card or Pay Pal with a credit card it is automatically deducted annually.*


And if that doesn't work they send out the big ugly guys with ball bats and knee cap you...


----------



## tom37 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out that post Paul. Not sure how I missed it but now I feel like a tard. With a capital T.


----------



## duanes (Apr 24, 2011)

Todd, you might want to update the link in this thread - it is invalid.

The correct link per one of Jeff's threads is

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


TJohnson said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've been posting on SMF since December 2009 and _*NEVER*_ been hounded by Jeff and/or any SMF Members for money or membership. SMF has been an awesome source of both information and friendship for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2011)

Even if there were no advantages to the premier membership, it's a way to support this site, which is something I think we all should do.


----------



## venture (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not usually one to pay for what I can get free.  Thinking of the value this site has been to me, I decided to abandon that position.  Thanks Jeff!


----------



## burn-it (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in!!!  Just paid $40 for three years!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2011)

_All the books_ on BBQ, smokin, sausage, stuffing, meat sticks, jerky, spices, casings, time, temps, electrics, gas, stick burners, reverse flow, briquettes, lump, sawdust, smoke generators, verticles, horizontals, refridgerators, 55 gal. drums, thermometers, PID's, beef, pork, muskrat, possum, wild pig, nutrea, offal, types of wood, cures, cold and hot smoke, etc............ could not compare with what I have learned here. Not to mention the jokes section.


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to say in my first week of being a member I am impressed with how tight of a group this is. I did a crap ton of research on this site for a smoker I am building and ended up buying a smoke generator from Todd Johnson. Can't wait to use it! My new friend Todd (creator of the A MAZE N SMOKER) has already helped me with a couple other ideas for my smoker. I will be a paid member shortly. Just this week alone the membership has saved me hundreds of dollars and many mistakes. Smokin - K   (AKA  Kean)


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 26, 2011)

You said it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


DaveOmak said:


> _All the books_ on BBQ, smokin, sausage, stuffing, meat sticks, jerky, spices, casings, time, temps, electrics, gas, stick burners, reverse flow, briquettes, lump, sawdust, smoke generators, verticles, horizontals, refridgerators, 55 gal. drums, thermometers, PID's, beef, pork, muskrat, possum, wild pig, nutrea, offal, types of wood, cures, cold and hot smoke, etc............ could not compare with what I have learned here. Not to mention the jokes section.


----------



## fife (Apr 26, 2011)

OK here is my 2 cent worth. The amount of information and help that I have obtained here is well worth the amount payed for membership and I will keep my membership active for many years to come.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 27, 2011)

Lot's of info and great bunch of guys to hang with!!

Todd


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)

I just paid and I am a little dissapointed. My Newbie status has been replaced! Can't I be a Premier Newbie?! Kean


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 27, 2011)

Smokin - K said:


> I just paid and I am a little dissapointed. My Newbie status has been replaced! Can't I be a Premier Newbie?! Kean




Is that better?


----------



## smokin - k (Apr 27, 2011)

Just want to make sure even though I may be premier supporter I still have my training wheels on!!! Love the site Jeff!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 28, 2011)

Just paid for a two year membership.....................*ITS MY MEMBERSHIP AND I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

Just a thought.  Now that I have paid for my membership, does that give me the right to give Squirrel a load of crap?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 29, 2011)

Venture said:


> Just a thought.  Now that I have paid for my membership, does that give me the right to give Squirrel a load of crap?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking!




Sure.. go for it!


----------



## eman (Apr 30, 2011)

I just paid up at the gathering. Worth every penny just to not have to see the ADs. A nd wouldn't you know ,Someone made a batch of Jeffs sauce at Jerys and while i didn't taste it my wife did. She loved it. So it looks like i'll be sending another check Jeffs way.


----------



## venture (Apr 30, 2011)

Being a little smarter than the average ....     I think I will let sleeping Squirrels lie.  But she sure does post up some great looking grub!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 30, 2011)

well worth the money.. SMF has had a great deal on my smoking.. And you couldn't ask for better people..


----------



## venture (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump!

Before we all spend our allowance over the holidays, this would be a good choice for all we get from this forum.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sam3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bump.

Money well spent. I can't get over the amount of great info on here!


----------



## custom99 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just sent my payment. I can't believe I have been a member since 6/11 and never knew I could help support the site. Other forums whether they are car, truck or food sites, hound you to donate money. No pressure at all here. I feel stupid. I would have supported right from the start after finding out what a great site this is.


----------



## kyta66 (Feb 3, 2012)

Found the link here it is

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## venture (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent, kyta66!

Jeff is the kind of guy who makes this info hard to find.

He just isn't into hounding us!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## webowabo (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally got around to joining..  (I dont have debit/credit cards so I went and got a wally world money card for this reason)
THANKS SMF.... almost been a member for 3 years.. youll get my $15 every year... with out me finding this site directly after I opened my smoker at christmas day... id probably never had smoked anything yet


----------



## terrymn (Aug 5, 2013)

That's a bargain for all of the info, recipes, and great threads/people I've found here over the last 6 months or so.  Thanks!


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 5, 2013)

well worth the $40.00 for a 3 year premier membership...just paid up on mine


----------



## wade (Aug 5, 2013)

So much great information and advice - Worth every penny of our support


----------

